# Heatsink wanted



## Ryan69 (10/1/22)

Hi can anyone point me in the right direction I'm looking for a heat sink for my sbs mod preferably 24 or 25 mm thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/22)

Ryan69 said:


> Hi can anyone point me in the right direction I'm looking for a heat sink for my sbs mod preferably 24 or 25 mm thanks
> View attachment 248002



Me too, me too ... I have an atty that runs @#$%-ing hot and silicone heat insulation doesn't cut it


----------



## ddk1979 (15/1/22)

https://www.fasttech.com/search?510 Heat Dissipation Heat Sink 

https://www.wish.com/search/510 Heat Dissipation Heat Sink

https://www.2fdeal.com/search/?Keyword=510+Heat+Dissipation+Heat+Sink&CateId=

https://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/510+atomizer+heat+sink.html

.


----------

